# Advice for buying compact camera with many manual controls



## udit1233 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have used point and shoot cameras for a while now...

I don't have budget for buying a DSLR...so I want to buy a compact camera with many manual controls like manual focus,shutter speed etc...

My budget is upto 15k...

I looked upon this canon powershot sx150 IS...which it says has manual focus...I want to know whether the focus is controlled by turning the lens literally or the control wheel at back? 

Are there any other models in nikon or canon which are even still cheaper and still have maximum manual controls?


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2011)

Canon SX220, this will fit your budget.

If you are looking for the cheapest in the lot, Fuji S2950. But I don't suggest.

Check Canon SX130, it'll fit your budget and requirements.


----------



## udit1233 (Dec 25, 2011)

wow....sx130 IS seems to be perfect!!!!

But, is the manual focus cumbersome? or well implemented?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2011)

if you dont want much zoom and u want better low light capabilities then get Nikon p300


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2011)

I have tried shooting manual focus. Usually I let the camera do the job.

No, as a first time user I don't find difficult to use manual focus. It's me a beginner. You may feel different. You have to fiddle with the controls yourself to be sure. Check with your friends who have this cam or walk in to a camera shop.


----------

